# Belkin wireless router, cable internet problems



## Big Gray (Nov 19, 2006)

I have just recently bought a belkin wireless g router in order to share and connect my computers together. I have cable internet with Telstraclear here in New Zealand which works through static IP.
Although i have set this up following the instructions and the computers connect fine, i have found that i cannot get internet on any computer. It is not the cable modems fault (motorola) as it works fine if i plug it straight into the computer via usb or ethernet. On the router the light showing its connected to the internet is on and in the network properties it says the internet is connected however it does not work. Another thing is that if i plug the cable modem via usb into the computer i have to disable my computer to router ethernet connection in order for my internet to help.
Ive tried a few suggestions that ive seen but im wondering if anyone here has any other ideas.
Thanks, graham


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, if you truly have a static IP and not DHCP service on the cable modem, you'll have to configure the router's WAN section for the static IP in question.

To change between the USB and Ethernet, you MUST power cycle the modem. Also, when you changed the device attached to the modem, you MUST power cycle the modem. Finally, you may have to clone the MAC address of the computer you signed up with into the router if they use that address to authorize the connection.

How about make/model of the modem, router, and the version/patch level of Windows in use? Also, when you're connected to the modem directly, then again connected to the router, do this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Big Gray (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, ive tried power cycling and cloning the mac address and the problem is still the same so heres some infomation:
Router: Belkin wireless G Router - F5D7230-4
Modem:Motorola SB5101 surfboard cable modem
Our operating system is Windows XP home service service pack 2 [Version 5.1.2600]

This is from running ipconfig/all with the modem connected directly to the ethernet card:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : main
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit
Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-54-4F-52-B3
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.97.213.64
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 213.97.213.64
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.96.152.4
203.96.152.12


And this is what it said with the router all set up:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : main
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit
Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-54-4F-52-B3
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
203.96.152.4
203.96.152.12
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, 7 January 2007 9:38:19 a.m.
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 19 January 2038 4:14:07 p.m


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you go into the router's WAN configuration and setup the static IP address data?


----------



## Big Gray (Nov 19, 2006)

I did, i filled in everything that was in the other one.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Just on a lark, what happens if you configure the Belkin to respond to DHCP requests on the WAN configuration?


----------



## Big Gray (Nov 19, 2006)

Interesting - When i configure that or change the ip addresses to other ones it still says it is connected, i would contact my isp but they say they give no help to networking.


----------



## Big Gray (Nov 19, 2006)

I rang the company who made the router and after trying a few things we got it working. What eventually worked was a full reset of the router by pulling out all cords apart from power, holding down the reset button for a minute then pulling out power and setting it all up again - then it worked.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad you got it working.


----------



## shanstafari (Feb 5, 2007)

I have that same router, and have been having the exact same problem. I'll give that solution a try when I get home tonight...


----------



## shanstafari (Feb 5, 2007)

Works perfectly :grin: Thanks!


----------

